# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.21.02

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.21.02*  
 There’s nothing that can stop Sigma or get on its way! We continue our work
on getting those phones supported by Sigma. And here’s the result! With this version of
the software we’ve added dozens of new models, expanded the range of supported
for unlock firmware versions and there’s much more to it.   Release Notes:   *MTK Platform Updates*  1. Following MTK-based phones (various brands)
were added to the list of supported: *Avvio 912* (MT6253) *BLU Deejay Lite* (MT6252) *Huawei G2800* (MT6252) *ZTE Coral 180* (MT6223) *Doro 611, 612* (MT6253)  2. Added Direct Unlock / Read Unlock Codes support
for *ZTE V807 / ZTE Blade C* (MT6577) - in test mode.  3. Added support for new SPI flash chip GigaDevice
ID:00C86016-00000000 for *Alcatel OT-232*.   *QUALCOMM Platform Updates*  1. Following ZTE models were added to the list
of supported for Direct Unlock and Repair IMEI: *Movistar Motion
МТС 1055
VF945
Viettel V8403*  Added in test mode: *A2
Atlas W / ZTE cool
Blade S
Beeline E400 / Project JAL / МегаФон SP-A5
Kis 2
Movistar Class
Optimus Barcelona
RTK D1 / V852 / Dreamer / Carl
Skate Kis
Starnaute II
T28 / Telstra Active Touch
Tureis
TMN Script
V880G / V995
V9e
V880+
X876*  2. We’ve analyzed all received logs
and available firmware files and here’s the result:
Fast Direct Unlock and Repair IMEI (available for ZTE devices)
firmware database updated with: *Motorola smartphones*: 11 new versions *ZTE smartphones*: 39 new versions *ZTE phones*: 2 new versions  2. Fixed Repair IMEI option for *V889D*.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## generaal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## generaal

thanks

----------


## generaal

huawei is very beautiful mobile

----------


## generaal

huawei screen is very excellent

----------


## generaal

thanks

----------


## generaal

thanks for your sharing

----------

